# Coat color?



## candyy (Aug 11, 2011)

I wasn't sure where this was supposed to go, but I assumed it went here. Anyways .. do german shepherds tend to keep their puppy color as they get older? Does their coat tend to change ie. get lighter or darker etc. as they age? First time GSD owner here! lol, was just curious to know how my little boy would grow up to look  I was hoping he'd be more black.










his sire is a sable










the dam a black/tan. Both parents are german imports, beautiful dogs!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like a bicolor, cute pup


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in the the 1st pic he looks like a bi color.

in the 2nd pic he looks like a dark sable.

it's a nice looking dog.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> in the the 1st pic he looks like a bi color.
> 
> in the 2nd pic he looks like a dark sable.
> 
> it's a nice looking dog.


 
The 2nd pic was the sire doggiedad not the op's puppy.

To me looks like a bi-color right now he will change color while growing. You wont know his final color until he has matured.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He looks like he will be a dark black and tan. The tan will creep up his legs and he may end up being a blanket-back. My dog's parents were also a sable and a black and tan and she started out dark like yours and ended up a saddle-back black and tan. But your dog is darker so I am guessing blanket. JMHO


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

You pup reminds me of Frank when he was little, only I can't tell if he has as much black on his feet as Frank did. 
Frank is 9 weeks in the first pics and 15 mos in the last ones.
I know most GSD's get more tan as they age, but Frank's tan became blacker as he's aged. Frank is a bi-color now he looks alot like his mom.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If your puppy is a bicolor, he will stay about the same.

If he is a black and tan, he will get significantly lighter.

At this point, I can't tell which color he is.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He shouldn't look like his dad, his dad is a sable and the sable puppies tend to be cinnamon colored at birth (not black black like your puppy).

What did the mom look like?


----------



## candyy (Aug 11, 2011)

> What did the mom look like?


The mom was a darker black and tan. 



> You pup reminds me of Frank when he was little, only I can't tell if he has as much black on his feet as Frank did.
> Frank is 9 weeks in the first pics and 15 mos in the last ones.
> I know most GSD's get more tan as they age, but Frank's tan became blacker as he's aged. Frank is a bi-color now he looks alot like his mom.


Beautiful dog! I've always been partial to the bi-colored ones :wub: was hoping he'd maybe grow up to be bi-colored but I doubt it considering his mom or dad wasn't.

I went to visit my pup today and his black and tan littermates looked alot like him, were about the same color. He was just bigger considering he is the only male. They had a couple sable pups too. The dad is very dark colored sable. I can only wonder what his color will do


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If one or both of his parents carry bi-color as their recessive gene, he could be bi-color. (If only one parent carries the bi-color, the other parent would have to carry black as recessive for your puppy to be bicolor).

If either parent has ever produces black puppies, then you would know that parent carries black as the second gene. Might help you to rule-out.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your pup has similar markings to what my boy Ace had when he was a pup. I see the pencil markings on the toes, but from the pictures you cannot see the dark heels or the tan around the rectum.

This is Ace at 7wks and at 1 year, a little change in the legs but the body pretty much stays the same. Ace is a bi-color.


----------



## candyy (Aug 11, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> View attachment 10592
> 
> 
> View attachment 10593
> ...


He's gorgeous! He looks like he had more black on him as a pup, then my boy has now.


----------

